# How do I become an assistant photographer ???



## tuumbaq (Mar 8, 2011)

Basic question it seems but I have no idea where to get started on this.After 2 years of shooting and learning, Im ready to take this up a notch and Im hoping to find someone I could assist/learn from at the same time.

Im in the Vancouver B.C area and althought Im sure there must be dozens of awesome photog, Im having a hard time "finding" them and their contact info. I can find a lot of what seems to be amateur work ( decent but not stellar ) in my area using google but thats it .I cant seem to find websites for the "real" pros....Im not sure where I should looking...or perhaps Im doing something wrong and do know how to use google ?! ;-)

Where should I first start looking ? Should I try contacting agencies, if so , how should I approach them ? I realized this is a VERY large question to answer but a few pointers would be greatly appreciated.


Here's a link to my flickr to give you guys an idea of the work I can do :

Flickr: DavoStudio's Photostream

Thanks a bunch !

Sorry if this is not the right place to post this


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

See if you can find some local camera clubs and go along to a few meetings, chances are you'll run into one or two pros at least at them and even if you don't you'll meet people who might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 8, 2011)

Theres a website that has an article on this, but for some reason it's not loading, i'll try later and post it up for you


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2011)

Here you go...

http://www.ppoc-bc.ca/index2.php#/home/


----------



## tuumbaq (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.ppoc-bc.ca/index2.php#/home/


 
awesome guys, I think I might be able to find a lot of info on that website...thanks !


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 8, 2011)

here ya go.....

Ten Things That Can Help You Get a Photographers Assisting Gig | LIGHTING ESSENTIALS For Photographers


----------



## tuumbaq (Mar 9, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> here ya go.....
> 
> Ten Things That Can Help You Get a Photographers Assisting Gig | LIGHTING ESSENTIALS For Photographers


 
thank you , this is very good info as well...I did a bit of research using the ppoc-bc site and Im surprise there isnt more pro photogs in my area...


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

Try finding someone online, I'm sure photographers in your area have registered on some photgraphy site or forum, try searching there. Join some clubs or try asking at the place where you studied itself.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Apr 3, 2011)

If you're still having trouble finding the pro's in your area, attend a bridal show and get the names of the photographers from there.  They will at least have had to pay to be a vendor, so they're not likely a fly-by-night operation, and you can see some of their work too.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 5, 2011)

Photographers love flattery.   Find someone you like, write them a nice letter saying why you like them, and make them an offer.  You would be surprised.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

> thank you , this is very good info as well...I did a bit of research using the ppoc-bc site and Im surprise there isnt more pro photogs in my area..



Vancouver Photographer - Google Search


----------

